# Migrating account from certbot to acme.sh



## kjpetrie (Dec 14, 2022)

I currently have my server's LetsEncrypt certificate maintained through security/py-certbot but because of all the Python dependencies would like to migrate to security/acme.sh.

Since my current certificate is on an account set up in certbot I would like some advice on setting acme.sh up to use that account. I presume as they both use the same protocol to contact the issuing server that should be possible. I have tried `acme.sh --help` and looking through the four-line conf file, but can't really see what to do


----------



## PMc (Dec 14, 2022)

I would recommend to ask this in the Let'sEncrypt forum - people there are very helpful, and they are more competent with such matters.

The bottomline is that certbot is designed to be useable for anybody without specific skills, while acme.sh gives apparently more access to the raw functionality while requiring more knowledge.
I for my part also started with certbot, and I am still postponing a change.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 15, 2022)

I tried to switch to acme but it's not something quick and easy to do as PMc implied and was not successful in a brief attempt some time back. I'm sure it's not that big of a struggle but time and learning are required.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2022)

I think it's easier to just nuke the old certificates and set them up, new, with acme.sh. Certificates are only valid for three months anyway. There isn't much set up with an 'account' too, just make sure the DNS or HTTP validation works and you should be able to request a new certificate with acme.sh.


----------

